# Senkrechter Teichrand und kein Platz :-(



## Nordfriesen (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Ich hab hier zwar viel gelesen doch bin ich nicht auf die richtige Lösung gekommen .

Da unserer Garten eher klein ist blieb nicht viel Platz zur nötigen Teichvergrösserung.
Daraus ergab sich das Problem das wir an zwei Seiten des Teichanbaus sehr steil Graben mussten um an Tiefe zu gewinnen . Dazu kommt das wir an einer Seite auchnoch eine Wurzelsperre unterbringen mussten und so sind die zwei Seiten senkrecht . 
Wir möchten aber nicht das die Folie zu sehen ist und überlegen die zwei senkrechten Seiten mit einer Ufermatte ab zu hängen . Eventuell auch Steinfolie die wir optisch eigentlich schöner finden .
Nun das Problem . WIe kann ich die Ufermatte befestigen damit die nicht in den Teich rutscht ?

Wir haben uns da 3 Versionen überlegt .... zu welcher würdet Ihr raten und warum ?

Ach und nochwas .... wie ändere ich das ich mich alle 5 Minuten hier neu Anmelden muss ?


----------



## mitch (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Senkrechter Teichrand und kein Platz :-(*

hallo Nordfriese,


bild 2 ist richtig, 1+3 ziehen dir über die matte das wasser aus dem teich.


----------



## Nordfriesen (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Senkrechter Teichrand und kein Platz :-(*

Ja .... so hab ich bisher auch allgemein meine Folie verlegt ( siehe Foto ). Aber da ist leichtest Gefälle und eine Kante auf der die Steine vor dem Abrutschen gesichert sind .
Aber wie bekomme ich die Matten an einer Senkrechten befestigt ? Gerade so ist es am schwersten zu machen ! Schrauben etc. kann ich es nicht das halten die Begrenzungssteine nicht und rutschen wohl mit ab .
Kleben ? Ich hab Quellkleber da aber die Folie ist PVC und die Matten sind Gewebe glaube ich !
Quellkleben oder eben "schweissen" geht nur bei PVC soweit ich es weis .


----------



## animei (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Senkrechter Teichrand und kein Platz :-(*

Ufermatte kann mit Flüssigfolie auf die Teichfolie geklebt werden. Die Flüssigfolie kannst Du selber herstellen, indem Du Folie in kleine Stücke schneidest und in Quellschweißmittel auflöst. Das Mischungsverhältnis ist mir allerdings nicht bekannt.

Gruß
Anita


----------



## Nordfriesen (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Senkrechter Teichrand und kein Platz :-(*

Hi 



> Ufermatte kann mit Flüssigfolie auf die Teichfolie geklebt werden.



Ja Flüssigfolie muss ich sowieso herstellen da ich ja noch PVC Teichfolie verschweissen muss . Da wird auch der Tipp gegeben das Folienschnippsel in Quellmittel aufgelöst werden soll = Flüssigfolie , um die Naht nach dem schweissen zusätzlich abzudichten . Nur gibt es da zwei Punkte die mich stutzig machen :
1. Ist der Untergrund der Matte PVC ? Bei Steinfolie hab ich heute gesehen ist eine hauchdünne durchsichtige Folie drunter .... das geht sicher nicht ! Und Gewebe geht auch nicht . Nur PVC und PVC lassen sich sicher verbinden !

2. Wird das nicht zu schwer und zieht mir die Folie runter ?

Gruß


----------



## animei (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Senkrechter Teichrand und kein Platz :-(*

Hallo,

die Ufermatte hat keine PVC-Rückseite, aber ich hab den Tipp, Ufermatte mit Flüssigfolie auf die Teichfolie zu kleben, von der Firma NG bekommen, und bei mir hat's funktioniert. Wenn das in Beitrag 3 gezeigte Bild genau Deiner Situation entspricht, würde ich sicherheitshalber in der unteren Mulde einfach ein paar größere Steine liegenlassen.

Gruß
Anita


----------



## Nordfriesen (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Senkrechter Teichrand und kein Platz :-(*



> Wenn das in Beitrag 3 gezeigte Bild genau Deiner Situation entspricht, würde ich sicherheitshalber in der unteren Mulde einfach ein paar größere Steine liegenlassen.



Nein das Bild mit den Steinen IM Teich ist die restliche Uferzone des alten und des neuen Teiches . Die ersten 3 Bilder mit den Fragezeichen sind 2 Seiten des Teiches ..... also absolut steil nach unten bis zum Grund :-( 
Es ging nicht anders um die Tiefe zu bekommen .



> die Ufermatte hat keine PVC-Rückseite, aber ich hab den Tipp, Ufermatte mit Flüssigfolie auf die Teichfolie zu kleben, von der Firma NG bekommen, und bei mir hat's funktioniert.



Ok dann muss es wohl gehen ...... aber wie sieht es mit Steinfolie aus ?
Steinfolie mögen wir schon lieber da wir irgendwie alles mit steinen am Ufer haben nur sind die auch richtig teuer . War heute bei Toom Baumarkt ....17,90 für ein Stück 0,60 X 1 Meter .


----------



## animei (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Senkrechter Teichrand und kein Platz :-(*

Mit Steinfolie hab ich keine Erfahrung, aber wenn Du eh schon so viele Steine hast, muss es doch nicht unbdedingt auch noch ne Steinfolie sein. Wie ich auf Deinen Bildern sehe, hast Du oben unter dem Rand noch einen kleinen Absatz. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie breit der ist, aber vielleicht lassen sich da ja vereinzelt Steine auflegen. Wie tief in den Teich rein möchtest Du denn abdecken? Du musst die Ufermatte ja nicht in voller Breite anbringen, je schmaler der Streifen, umso leichter und umso geringer die Gefahr, dass die Folie runtergezogen wird.

Gruß
Anita


----------



## Nordfriesen (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Senkrechter Teichrand und kein Platz :-(*



> Wie ich auf Deinen Bildern sehe, hast Du oben unter dem Rand noch einen kleinen Absatz. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie breit der ist, aber vielleicht lassen sich da ja vereinzelt Steine auflegen


Ja ....der Rand war bis gerade noch 5 cm :-( 
Genau da liegt bezw. lag das Problem 
ICh bin gerade wieder drin und habe genau diesen Rand auf 12-15 cm erweitern können und bin jetzt am absoluten max. der Möglichkeiten angekommen .
Nun kann ich die Steinfolie / Ufermatte oder Pflanztasche mit Steinen ober halten 



> wenn Du eh schon so viele Steine hast, muss es doch nicht unbdedingt auch noch ne Steinfolie sein


Ja stimmt .



> Wie tief in den Teich rein möchtest Du denn abdecken?


Ja eigentlich wollte ich nicht auf eine steile schwarze Folie gucken .
Ich denke so um die 50 cm tief . 
Hab gesehen das es Ufermatten 100 x 50 cm gibt . 
2 Stück davon so quer gelegt ,dass die kurze Seite der Matte ca. 40 - 50 cm in den Teich hineingeht .....so könnte ich 2 Meter ( also ziemlich genau die steilen Zonen ) abdecken 

Ja .... so mach ich das !


Gruß
Nils


----------



## animei (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Senkrechter Teichrand und kein Platz :-(*

Hallo Nils,

bei NG kannst Du die 2m Ufermatte am Stück bekommen, allerdings in 0,65m breit, aber ich glaube, bei anderen Anbietern gibt es die auch als Meterware  Die von NG ist allerdings ziemlich dick und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sich das kurze Stück oben am Rand  so leicht umknicken lässt, oder vielleicht eine dünnere Matte besser wäre. Hier http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/produkte/naturagart-ufermatte.html siehst Du auch nochmal die Möglichkeiten der Randgestaltung, wenn wenig Platz zur Verfügung steht.

Zeig uns mal Bilder, wenn's fertig ist.

Gruß
Anita


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Senkrechter Teichrand und kein Platz :-(*

Hallo Nils,
Anitas Vorschlag ist voll o. k. !
Ich habe bei mir auch Steilufer, weil ich von meinem (freischwebenden) Steg in den Teich schauen möchte. Die Folie am Steilhang habe ich mit dem NG-Ufermattenprofil festgehalten. 
Im Gegensatz zur Einbauempfehlung habe ich das Profil anders befestigt, da ich wie Du eine Betonkante zum Teich hin habe, und kein Terassenfundament vom Teich weg.
Das erlaubt die Befestigung einer Taschenmatte mit einem zusätzlichen, mitgelieferten Profil, das ich noch nicht installiert habe. Die Ufermatte muss nicht aus PVC sein, um mit Quellschweissmittel, PVC-Kleber oder Alternativen wie Innotec verklebt zu werden. 
Es gibt nur wenige Material wie PP oder PE, auf denen solche Materialien keine Haftung haben. In Deinem Fall reicht ein punktuell sicherer Kontakt, keine durchgängig dichte Klebenaht, also übertreibe den Aufwand nicht!


----------



## Nordfriesen (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Senkrechter Teichrand und kein Platz :-(*

Hallo



> In Deinem Fall reicht ein punktuell sicherer Kontakt, keine durchgängig dichte Klebenaht, also übertreibe den Aufwand nicht!



Ok .... ich neige gern dazu es immer doppelt und dreifach abzusichern 
Ich habe mir jetzt 4 Meter Ufermatte gekauft . 2 Meter für das was ich sowieso vorhatte und 2 Meter für das was noch kommen kann 
Ich hab mir oben ja nun eine Kante geschaffen auf der größere Steine die Ufermatte halten aber ich denke ich werde es zusätzlich LEICHT verkleben ....... ( wieder doppelt tztztz ) .
Ich hab auch dreifach Vlies verwendet !
In meinen Zeichnungen ist euch sicher aufgefallen das ich einen Wurzelschutz eingebaut habe .
Ich denke da hab ich es auch übertrieben ..... aber sicher ist sicher . 50 cm neben dem neuen Teichstück steht nähmlich ein __ Schilf . Ich habe im Netz gegoogelt und nichts wirklich zuverlässiges gefunden was die "Durchschlagskraft" der Schilfwurzeln erklärt . Mal steht da "keine dicken Wurzeln nur Fasern die leicht umzuleiten sind " und mal steht da " Schilfwurzeln sind die reinsten Bohrer " .
Ich hab jedenfalls die Steilwände , hinter dem auch das Schilf wächst , 1 Meter tief mit Styrodur 4000 CS Hartschaum-Platten ( 4 cm )  abgedichtet und davor zum Schilf noch Kubiflor Wurzelschutzbahn aus dem Flachdachbau vorgesetzt 
Da kommt NIX durch . 
Natürlich dehnt sich im laufe der Zeit das Schilf stark aus .... aber das kann abgestochen werden .
Dennoch würde mich interessieren wie extrem ....oder eben nicht ..... Schilf wurzelt .


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Senkrechter Teichrand und kein Platz :-(*

Servus Nils



> Dennoch würde mich interessieren wie extrem ....oder eben nicht ..... __ Schilf wurzelt .



Guckst du hier


----------



## Nordfriesen (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Senkrechter Teichrand und kein Platz :-(*

Aua 

Wie gut das ich eine doppelte Wurzelsperre eingebaut habe . Puh !


----------

